# The Tractor Crowd are Pretty Good People



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Note: this thread has no "I need help" or "Buy this or that"

Have you ever had one of those days where you met someone with common interests and had a ball talking about just stuff? I did today. We'll call him Jim. Jim is retired and is liquidating a bunch of Sears tractors, parts, and equipment. I contacted Jim via CL from this ad. Sears Lawn Tractors

Yes, I bought a handful of stuff (nothing I went for tho?) and talked with Jim for about two hours as he showed me his collection spanning two different properties. Watching him speak and the depth of his knowledge just made my day. I'll admit I learned more about the tractors than I paid for the parts I bought. So here is my public Thank You to Jim.

Yep, tractor people are a pretty good bunch. Thanks also to all my tractor buddies on this forum who are reading this post.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well darn it Hick, put up your number here as part of a tractortalk hotline!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Well darn it Hick, put up your number here as part of a tractortalk hotline!


Thanks TB! Kevin's Garage 1-800-NO-SLEEP :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Caller number two, you're on the air, go ahead........:lmao:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Note: this thread has no "I need help" or "Buy this or that"
> 
> Have you ever had one of those days where you met someone with common interests and had a ball talking about just stuff? I did today. We'll call him Jim. Jim is retired and is liquidating a bunch of Sears tractors, parts, and equipment. I contacted Jim via CL from this ad. Sears Lawn Tractors
> 
> ...



Did you tell Jim about TF?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's why I love my job...I get to talk to tractor people ALL THE TIME!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I actually met a tractor guy through craigslist after I posted a couple tractors for sale. He stopped by & bought one and we talked for over an hour. We still talk on the phone at least once a week (or every 2) and I got him to register here as a member. He got me to register at MTF, also. He's very knowledgable & an asset to both forums, although he's been a member there for quite some time. 

I've also met a few people at this forum who are good people, you can just tell. Thanks to those who voted for my tractor in the "Tractor Of The Month" contest.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Did you tell Jim about TF?


You bet I did..


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep..chewing the fat one can learn a lot.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Personally, have found good people in all walks of life as well as those not so good. Couldn't ask for better people than Ernie from Ernie's Imports. Some of you may know of him from other Tractor forums. He is considered one of the real good guys dealing with gray market import Yanmars.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

A guy i bot a bunch of tractor parts from was a tinkerer - hed buy fix and resell them - was just getting too old to do it anymore ( could hardly bend over, couldnt kneel down) - we talked shop for a while - he kept offering me more stuff , saying if i didnt take it , it was going to the scrap yard.

Another guy i bot a tractor from was real nice - he was like " Y want another tractor? You can have the one under the tree over there" - so much to the wife's dismay i dragged yet another tractor home.....


----------

